# Frage Insekten (Libellenlarven)



## lestrat (19. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind dabei unseren alten Teich zu vergrößern.
Dabei haben wir den alten Teich komplett abgebaut.

Die Planzen sind vorübergehen in Kübel untergebracht.

Auch haben wir mehrere kleinen __ Molche (mit Kiemen und ohne Kiemen) gefunden und bei den Pflanzen untergebracht.

Aber wir haben keine einzige Libellenlarve gefunden. 
Im Frühjahr und Sommer waren aber mehrere (verschiedene Größen) im Teich.

Als Besatz hatten wir auch noch einen Koi und zwei Shubunkies. Wobei sich die Subunkies vermehrt hatten und wir 119 Jungfische zählen konnten.

Neu wollen wir nur noch Kois einsetzen, die Shubunkies haben wir an Freunde mit Gartenteiche abgegeben.

Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage. 
Warum haben wir keine Libellenlarven gefunden ? 
Haben die Fische die Larven gefressen oder was ist passiert ?  

Viele Grüße lestrat


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frage Insekten (Libellenlarven)*

Hi,



> Haben die Fische die Larven gefressen oder was ist passiert ?



Sehr gut möglich. Zweite Möglichkeit: Sie sind geschlüpft und machen jetzt die Gegend fliegenderweise unsicher.


----------



## lestrat (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frage Insekten (Libellenlarven)*

Hallo Anette,

Dachte immer __ Libellen brauche mehrere Jahre bis zur Entwicklung von der Larve zur Libelle. 

Bei den Fischen bin ich mir unsicher. Aber auch da habe ich geglaubt, dass Kois (20 cm Groß) und Shubunkies (4-15 cm Groß) nicht an größere Libellenlarven gehen. 

Was ist denn mit einem Gelbbrandkäfer, könnte dieser einen Teich leerfressen ?

Habe aber keinerlei Verletzung der jungen Shubunkies entdeckt und auch keine ungewöhnlichen Larven und auch keinen __ Käfer der auf die Beschreibung paßt gesehen.

Gruß lestrat


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frage Insekten (Libellenlarven)*

Hi,

guckst Du hier.


> Die Larvalentwicklung dauert bei einigen Arten nur wenige Wochen (z.B. viele Teichjungfern - Lestidae). Die Larven vieler Klein- und Großlibellenarten benötigen ein Jahr, andere Arten zwei oder noch mehr Jahre zur vollständigen Entwicklung. Die Dauer der Larvalentwicklung wird von einer Reihe ökologischer Faktoren stark beeinflusst, so z.B. vom Mikroklima und dem Nahrungsangebot, unterliegt aber auch endogenen Einflüssen. Bei Anwesenheit vieler Prädatoren kann sich die Entwicklungsdauer verzögern, weil sich die Larven verstecken müssen und trotz hohem Beuteangebot weniger Beute fangen können. Andererseits kann sich bei drohender Gewässeraustrocknung, z.B. bei der Glänzenden Binsenjungfer (Lestes dryas ), die Entwicklung beschleunigen. Die Anzahl der Larvalstadien ist sehr unterschiedlich. Sie variiert je nach Art, individuellen und genetisch festgelegten Eigenschaften zwischen etwa (7) 10 und 17.


Kommt halt, wie oft im Leben, darauf an (um welche Art es sich handelt).


----------

